# neue muster mit 3.1



## Ferdy2003 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein eAhnung, ob es mit patch 3.1 neue Muster für Schneider geben wird? Halls nicht, sollte man ernsthaft über einen Berufwechseln nachdenken finde ich.

Wie ist eure Einstellung dazu? Beruf wechseln wenn keine neuen Muster kommen oder dennoch lassen?


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Februar 2009)

Ja es gibt ein paar neue. Patchnotes für 3.1 geistern ja überall im Netz rum. 
Aber warum wechseln, wenn es nicht so wäre? Gold kann man damit doch noch einiges verdienen. Taschen, Zauberfäden, fliegender Teppich usw.
Darauf verzichten wenn man schon so weit ist, würde ich nicht.
Wenn du dann selbst noch ein "Stoffi" bist, dann würde ich erst recht nicht darauf verzichten wollen.


----------



## d2wap (2. März 2009)

Dau hätte ich nun eine weiterführende Frage:

Die Items aus dem 3.1 Preview von Buffed haben teils ja auch schon die Info, dass sie als Rezepte kommen werden. Zwar stehen die vorgesehenen Mats schon fest, doch ich konnte noch nirgends lesen, ob die Rezepte beim Lehrer käuflich sein werden, ob es Random Drops oder Ulduar Droops werden, oder ob man dazu eine Q-Reihe machen muss oder so...

Hat einer da Infos?


----------



## luxtux (12. März 2009)

also auf dem testserver gibt es ein rezept zu kaufen beim lehrer. ich ein blauer umhang.
damit kannst deine ganzen lvl 19 twinks ausstatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

o0
Demnach scheinen die Rezepte wohl Ulduar Drops zu sein....


----------



## Dagonzo (12. März 2009)

Ich spiel zwar nicht auf einem Testserver, aber tippe da eher auf eine neue Fraktion/Händler bei denen man das alles kaufen kann.


----------



## d2wap (13. März 2009)

Ein Ruf  bei einer Fraktion als Voraussetzung für neue Rezepte klingt logisch. Doch hab noch nix davon gehört das auf dem PTR neue Fraktionen eingeführt wurden...
Daher müsste es bei den bisherigen dann zu kaufen sein.

Oder eben tatsächlich ein Drop... wovon ich gerade am Meisten ausgehe.


----------



## justblue (13. März 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ein Ruf  bei einer Fraktion als Voraussetzung für neue Rezepte klingt logisch. Doch hab noch nix davon gehört das auf dem PTR neue Fraktionen eingeführt wurden...
> Daher müsste es bei den bisherigen dann zu kaufen sein.
> 
> Oder eben tatsächlich ein Drop... wovon ich gerade am Meisten ausgehe.



Da gibts doch so ein schönes Turnier mit 3.1. So weit ich weiß, kommt da auch eine passende Fraktion dazu.


----------



## d2wap (13. März 2009)

Ein guter Ansatz. Doch rein spekulativ.
Wobei aber begründet, da das Event auf dem PTR bis dato nicht war.

Aber das es 4 oder 6 gute Rezepte mit denen man Level 226 Items Craften kann zu KAUFEN gibt glaub ich fast ned.. obwohl.. sind Schneiderspezifische Stoffe.. mpf...  könnt daher durchaus sein.. 
50%: Ulduar-Drop / 50% Exaltet Stati bei einer Fraktion. Damit könnt ich mich anfeunden.
Da ich schon die Mats für die schuhe gefarmt hab muss ich nun noch die für den Gürtel farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (16. März 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Da ich schon die Mats für die schuhe gefarmt hab muss ich nun noch die für den Gürtel farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könntest Du bitte mal die neuen Muster posten. Weiss nicht wo ich die finden kann....

Danke,
Krueger


----------



## Thrainan (16. März 2009)

Ja die rezepte werden in Ulduar droppen, aber nicht seelengebunden sein. Das heist für viel zu viel Gold sind sie sicherlich auch im AH zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (16. März 2009)

die items (nich muster!!!!) sind in der ptr database von buffed enthalten.. da stehen aber die mats drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wowptr.buffed.de/?i=45566

http://wowptr.buffed.de/?i=45557


----------

